# Ma petite icône Airplay a disparu



## Director (31 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Ma petite icône Airplay a disparu de ma fenêtre iTunes (en bas à droite).
Je nai donc plus de communication entre mon Mac et mon Apple TV.
Je précise que je suis allé sur le support Apple et donc, jai vérifié quil ny avait aucun Coupe Feu, que mon Mac et Apple TV étaient bien sur mon réseau Wi Fi "maison" etc
Jai reseté, ma borne Airport, mon Apple TV, redémarré mon mac, etc Rien!
Quelquun a une idée?
Merci


----------



## endavent (1 Septembre 2011)

Essaie d'attribuer une IP fixe à ton Mac, si ce n'est pas déjà fait.

Selon ton fournisseur d'accès Internet, il faut aller dans la console qui permet d'accéder aux paramètres de ton routeur (ou de ta box) et assigne, par exemple, l'adresse 192.168.0.10 à ton ordinateur.

Redémarre le tout et regarde ce que ça donne ....


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (1 Septembre 2011)

Question conne: tu n'as pas fait de changement sur ton réseau? Même la plus insignifiante mise à jour d'un élément (Routeur, Modem, iTunes, Mac, Switch, Apple TV) peut avoir des conséquences.
J'ai déjà eu ce genre de soucis entre mon Mac et mon Airport Express.
Je ne connais pas le genre de réseau donc tu disposes(plus Wi-fi ou Ethernet?) mais ce que je te conseille c'est de relier directement ton Mac à ton AppleTV (par exemple en Ethernet) et de tout rebrancher petit à petit, pour voir ce qui fait coincer. Grâce à cela, je m'étais rendu compte que c'était ma livebox qui était en cause.


----------



## Director (1 Septembre 2011)

Endaven, et Hallucinogen je vous remercie de vous pencher sur mon problème et de partager votre expérience et surtout de me proposer des solutions.
J'ai bien vérifié et essayé tout ce que vous me proposez, hélas sans succès.
Pour y avoir passé la journée j'en ai déduis que le problème ne venait pas de ma connection Wi-Fi, ni de l'Apple TV....Mais d'iTunes.
Mon Apple TV me demande d'activer le partage à domicile. Il est activé.Je suis allé jusque créer un nouveau compte Apple...bien sûr en changeant les mots de passe partout.
J'ai donc tenté de réparées autorisations, d'habitude tout roule...mais là, il me dit (voir pièce jointe) :
"ATTENTION : le fichier SUID Remote Managment ARDA Agent a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé"
Peut-être est-ce l'injuste cause de mes malheurs. Je dis injuste car je n'ai rien touché, aucun jailbreak... Jene sais pas quoi faire : prendre ce fichier endommagé sur un autre Mac et le remplacer? Réinstaller iTunes...?
Merci de votre aide


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (1 Septembre 2011)

Wow merdique ton problème...

Réinstaller iTunes pourrait être pas mal en effet, je commencerais pas là.

Question conne: tu es encore couvert par Apple Care?


----------



## Director (1 Septembre 2011)

Non pas d'Apple Care.
Mais, petite réctif,concernant iTune.J'ai 2 autres Mac dans la maison.Je viens de tenter d'activer Le Partage à Domicile, rien non plus.
Ce fichier endommagé (et qui ne sera pas réparé) doit être indépendant d'iTunes..
Vraiment,j'y comprends rien.


----------



## thebustre (1 Septembre 2011)

airplay et partage à domicile sont 2 choses différentes je pense (d'ailleurs c'est assez flou pour moi)

j'ai désactivé sur l'ATV2 Airplay pour ne garder que le partage à domicile, car l'ATV2 et mon Mac sont sur le mme réseau

là tout roule

essai ça pour voir


----------



## Director (1 Septembre 2011)

Mais mon problème que je commence à cerner est que mon Partage à Domicile ne fonctionne plus.


----------



## thebustre (1 Septembre 2011)

aprés un réinitialisation rien ne change ?


----------



## Director (2 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon problème est résolu!
Après enquête, c'est mon fils (20 ans) qui a bidouillé le réseau..Il ne me l'avait pas dit.
Suite à vos réponses (Hallucinogen et Endoven), j'avais bien fait un reset de ma borne Airport.
Mais là, j'ai crée un réseau tout neuf et ça fonctionne.
Donc Mesdames et Messieurs, si votre Partage à Domicile ou votre Airplay disparait, vous avez une piste.
Merci à vous tous pour votre aide précieuse.


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (2 Septembre 2011)

thebustre a dit:


> airplay et partage à domicile sont 2 choses différentes je pense (d'ailleurs c'est assez flou pour moi)




Oui en effet, Airplay c'est la possibilité de transférer de l'audio/vidéo *depuis* iTunes/iPod(touch)/iPad/iPhone *vers* AirportExpress/AppleTV/autres matériel de constructeurs ayant acheté la licence (ex: Marantz ou Pioneer).

Le partage à domicile c'est la possibilité d'accéder à l'intégralité de sa bibliothèque iTunes depuis (et à condition d'être sur le même réseau local) :
- un autre iTunes
- iPad
- iPhone
- iPod (Touch)




Director a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,





Director a dit:


> Mon problème est résolu!
> Après enquête, c'est mon fils (20 ans) qui a bidouillé le réseau..



Hou le sale môme (enfin je dis ça je n'ai pas beaucoup plus d'années que lui...)

Je crois que l'on peut mettre un mot de passe sur l'Airport Express^^, je te conseille de le faire.


----------



## Director (2 Septembre 2011)

OK merci, c'est noté (Et le sale môme est vraiment adorable)


----------



## thebustre (2 Septembre 2011)

Airplay ce n'est pas que pour la musique ?
(mon sâle môme à moi m'a pété mon lecteur DVD Denon, mais bon, il a 2 ans  )


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (2 Septembre 2011)

thebustre a dit:


> Airplay ce n'est pas que pour la musique ?
> (mon sâle môme à moi m'a pété mon lecteur DVD Denon, mais bon, il a 2 ans  )


 
Airplay sert à pas mal de choses. La musique, on l'a dit, aussi comme je l'ai précisé l'audio en général. J'entends par audio le son d'une application, comme un jeu vidéo par exemple.

Pour la vidéo c'est aussi possible, à condition bien sûr d'avoir un AppleTV. Il est donc possible de streamer la vidéo à partir de l'application iPod principalement mais aussi Youtube (je crois).

Dans quelques semaines, à la sortie d'iOS 5, il sera possible de streamer via Airplay l'intégralité de ce qu'il y a à l'écran d'un iPad. Cela permettra de jouer à un jeu ou balancer une présentation type Keynote sans fil. Par contre, il risque d'y avoir des limitations sur certaines applications tierces (genre M6 replay, pour ne citer que celle ci).


----------



## thebustre (2 Septembre 2011)

et à partir d'un mac, on peut streamer une vidéo  avec le son en 5.1 ?


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (2 Septembre 2011)

Hors bidouillage hasardeux, non.

Enfin si, mais uniquement si la vidéo provient d'iTunes... Si ton film est en 5.1 sur iTunes il n'y  pas de raison que cela ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## thebustre (2 Septembre 2011)

merci pour toutes ces réponses

autant je bidouillais Windaube, autant je me refuse de le faire sur Mac ;-) (puis j'ai vieillis aussi  )


----------

